# Books on Prayer



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 28, 2005)

Could someone recommend some good books on prayer? I am also interested in books on growing in grace/holiness. Thanks.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 28, 2005)

Gospel Incense by Thomas Cobbett
The Puritans on Prayer, Various
The Lord's Prayer, Thomas Watson


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 28, 2005)

How about "The Treasury of David" by Spurgeon. Its his commentary on the Psalms, but very devotional in nature (as if the two could be split anyway!)

I think its a good book on "prayer" even if that's not in the title of the book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2005)

Diane,

Here are a few suggestions on prayer resources:

_Valley Of Vision, A Collection Of Puritan Prayers_ by Arthur Bennett

_Lord's Prayer_ by Thomas Watson

The Puritans on Prayer

_The Secret of Communion with God_ by Matthew Henry

John Bunyan on Prayer

Stephen Charnock on Delighting in Prayer

Directory for Family (and Private) Worship

The New England Primer

Westminster Larger Catechism (see section on the Lord's Prayer)

[Edited on 10-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2005)

Matthew Henry's Method of Prayer

M Intyre, The Hidden Life of Prayer.


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2005)

Martin Luther's A Simple Way to Pray.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have the Valley of Vision (awesome book) as well as the WLC and WCF. I have just ordered the Puritans on Prayer but I have been unable to find locate anyone who has a copy of Gospel Incense except a church down in Australia at reformers.com. I am also considereing the other books as well.


----------



## love2read (Nov 1, 2005)

Isaac Watts also wrote a book on prayer published by the Banner if I am not mistaken


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _Valley Of Vision, A Collection Of Puritan Prayers_ by Arthur Bennett
> [Edited on 10-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Great list, Andrew. "The Valley of Vision" for me was like finding a gold mine! 

I know I'm very infrequent poster at the Puritan Board, but I do "lurk" a couple of times a week for a very limited time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Always good to see you here, brother!


----------



## Scott (Nov 2, 2005)

"I have the Valley of Vision (awesome book) as well as the WLC and WCF."

VOV is great. You might also try John Baillie's Diary of Private Prayer. It sets out a month of morning and evening private prayers. You can get it cheap (like $1.00) at half.com.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 2, 2005)

Just released this year, Praying Backwards: Transform Your Prayer Life By Beginning In Jesus' Name  by Bryan Chapell. I've read it twice now in the last month. Great book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Here are a few more recommendations:

_The Still Hour, or Communion With God in Prayer_ -- Austin Phelps
_A Call to Prayer_ -- J.C. Ryle
_Time for Secret Prayer_ -- Thomas Brooks
_The Secret Key to Heaven -- The Vital Importance of Private Prayer_ -- Thomas Brooks
_The Closet: or, Secret Prayer Successfully Managed_ -- Samuel Lee (see also _The Bible and the Closet_ -- Thomas Watson and Samuel Lee)
_Lord, Teach Us to Pray_ -- Alexander Whyte
_The Christian's Daily Walk_ -- Henry Scudder
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/General-Directions-Comfortable-Walking-God/dp/1877611263]_Comfortable Walking With God_[/ame] -- Robert Bolton
_The Most High a Prayer-Hearing God_ -- Jonathan Edwards
_The Necessity of Secret Prayer_ -- Thomas Boston
_For What, and How We are to Pray_ -- Thomas Boston
_The Lord Prayer, its Spirit and its Teaching_ -- Octavius Winslow
_The Practice of Piety_ -- Lewis Bayly
_The Christian's Reasonable Service_ -- Wilhelmus a Brakel


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

LadyCalvinist said:


> I have just ordered the Puritans on Prayer but I have been unable to find locate anyone who has a copy of Gospel Incense except a church down in Australia at reformers.com.



_Gospel Incense: A Practical Treatise on Prayer_ -- Thomas Cobbet


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, they look great.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 1, 2006)

When You Pray by Prof. Herman Hanko, Reformed Free Publishing - http://www.rfpa.org



192 Pages
Hardcover
ISBN 0-916206-94-7

DESCRIPTION
How many Christians can confidently say that they have “mastered” the art of prayer?
Probably no one.

What is blessedly refreshing about Professor Hanko’s work, When You Pray, is his admission that none of us is good at prayer—including himself—yet over the years of one’s life, the author assures us, a person can make progress in praying.

Professor Hanko shares with his readers homely yet highly meaningful lessons he learned from growing up in a covenant family and covenantal church community. He also tells the specific benefits of praying to the sovereign God of the universe, who knows our sins and weaknesses but love us still. Valuable is the professor’s clear explanation of how God can be likened to the father of an earthly family, loving and caring for his own dear children.

An eye-opening and very helpful part of his book is the author’s pinpointing of misconceptions people have about God and prayer that bar them from praying in a God-honoring way.

Prayer that does not clash with Scripture is of prime importance for the author, whose sensitivity to scriptural truths has been honed in more than thirty years of study and teaching as professor of New Testament and church history in the Theological School of the Protestant Reformed Churches in America. Professor Hanko is a down-to-earth writer, one who very much feels with his readers the struggle that it sometimes is to take the time to engage in heartfelt, sincere prayer. His apt illustrations from everyday life make the underlying theology of prayer vividly understandable.

If you have found your devotional life to be frequently barren, reading what the author has learned the hard way—over fifty years in the ministry—will not discourage you further, but will give you a renewed desire to fellowship with your Father in prayer.


----------



## JM (Nov 13, 2006)

What is the paper like in "Valley Of Vision?" Is it the thin onion/Bible paper?

Thanks.

jm


----------



## caddy (Nov 13, 2006)

A Book of Reformed Prayers:

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Boo...l=sts=t&y=5&tn=A+book+of+Reformed+Prayers&x=8

Recently mentioned

Not familiar with it, but it is on order....


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

"What is the paper like in "Valley Of Vision?" Is it the thin onion/Bible paper?"

There are different versions. The softcover is ordinary paper. I will try and check my leather one and let you know what it uses.


----------



## JM (Nov 13, 2006)

Thx Scott.


----------



## Lauren Mary (Nov 13, 2006)

*Three more great books*

On Prayer: "How to Pray" by R.A. Torrey

On Holiness: "Holy Living" by Jeremy Taylor
"The Pursuit of Holiness" by Jerry Bridges


----------



## JM (Nov 14, 2006)

Ordered Vallay of Vision in leather.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 27, 2006)

Add this one to your list -

Henry, Matthew -
A Method for Prayer, with Scripture Expressions Directions for Daily Communion with God

Matthew Henry was an independent and was also the son of a Presbyterian minister. I find this material very consistent with Biblical and confessional standards.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Add this one to your list -
> 
> Henry, Matthew -
> A Method for Prayer, with Scripture Expressions Directions for Daily Communion with God



Available online here.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

There are many examples of Godly prayer in the 1662 BCP and the 1928 BCP. No , not kidding I gave a BCP to an OPC friend and he has taken some of the prayers and "doctored them up" for both family and private devotions. Keeps what he has done in a notebook. He loves 'em.


----------

